# NEWS! Starwood beta test of a reservation system, roll out on Thursday the 7th



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2012)

According to Christy at Starwood, the new do-it-yourself reservation system is kicking off this week.  

She said we can check availability ourselves starting Thursday at My Star Central.  

Yippee!    This has been a long time coming.  

Looking forward to it.  I call twice a day most days to check summer availability at SBP. 

I guess all of those recorded comments finally got them moving. :rofl:


----------



## Pedro (Jun 4, 2012)

It is only for checking availability or is it also for making real-time reservations?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2012)

She said we could see what was there for our various resorts, but she didn't say we could book from My Star Central.  I am still excited, because I get tired of calling daily.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 4, 2012)

That's nice!  It is the best piece of news we've got from Starwood lately, and I just hope that the online reservation system becomes a reality.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 4, 2012)

You do realize that this will crash on Thursday, given the built/pent-up demand, when everyone hits it all at once???


----------



## grgs (Jun 4, 2012)

Great news--thanks for sharing!  

Glorian


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 4, 2012)

About time! I'll be very pleased if this works as we should expect it to. 

I made a reservation today (and deposited this years options...) and the amount of time wasted on a simple call is just ridiculous. They think they're providing good customer service, but it took too long to make a few simple transactions. I will be thrilled if I never need to call SVN reservations again.


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool! Long overdue....


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 4, 2012)

YYJMSP said:


> You do realize that this will crash on Thursday, given the built/pent-up demand, when everyone hits it all at once???



Exciting news!  Maybe Cindy should have waited to share the news with us until Friday so she could have checked on SBP without worrying about the system crashing?  (Joking.  )  Thanks for being altruistic, Cindy!


----------



## rebrewer (Jun 4, 2012)

YYJMSP said:


> You do realize that this will crash on Thursday, given the built/pent-up demand, when everyone hits it all at once???



Maybe, maybe not.  If their system is located on a server farm, additional servers will be allocated as demand increases.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 4, 2012)

Yipeeee!  Who is Christy, BTW?


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 5, 2012)

rebrewer said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  If their system is located on a server farm, additional servers will be allocated as demand increases.



I have it on good authority that the current in-house system is a MS-DOS based app...

I've had visions (nightmares?) of a shared spreadsheet or something similar.

I really wouldn't be surprised if they just rolled out a web-based interface to it in some way.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 5, 2012)

YYJMSP said:


> I have it on good authority that the current in-house system is a MS-DOS based app...
> 
> I've had visions (nightmares?) of a shared spreadsheet or something similar.
> 
> I really wouldn't be surprised if they just rolled out a web-based interface to it in some way.



Yea, that's kinda scary. But...I really don't care what it runs on as long as it works. And just having read-only availability does not solve the problem...we need nothing less than real time availability and reservation capability, along with all other functions we do now on the phone (deposit, etc).


----------



## K&PFitz (Jun 5, 2012)

I honestly looked twice to make sure the date of the OP wasn't April 1.


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 5, 2012)

WOW- this was a long time coming.  I remember talking to Susanne Clark about this 5 years (or so) ago.  

Our MFs should now be reduced due to the reservation staff in Orlando being cut in half.  I know that it will take a year or two to get many owners used to using MyStarCentral to make their reservations.  Eventually, they should be able to get to a point that most reservations are made electronically online like Interval.


----------



## maggiesmom (Jun 5, 2012)

Is this for SVN only, or all * wood owners.TIA

maggiesmom

Anyone got an answer????


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 5, 2012)

Westin5Star said:


> Our MFs should now be reduced due to the reservation staff in Orlando being cut in half.



And then increase due to additional IT support staff...


----------



## hypnotiq (Jun 5, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> I made a reservation today (and deposited this years options...) and the amount of time wasted on a simple call is just ridiculous. They think they're providing good customer service, but it took too long to make a few simple transactions. I will be thrilled if I never need to call SVN reservations again.



Blasphemy! Remember you should be thrilled with the excellent customer service and personal attention you get by calling in!


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonder if it means everyone will be in front of their computer refreshing their screens at 9pm Pacific time the day before/midnight Eastern time to look for inventory to book against at the 12 mth and 8 mth mark!  Scary!


----------



## l2trade (Jun 5, 2012)

This feature is for SVN 8 month window or less, view only of availability.  While owners will need to call in to book, at least they will be able to see what is available (subject to change) before they call.  We will be able to search multiple resorts for availabilty all at once.  This is a big improvement over what we have today, what I call "20 questions with a phone agent...". Good job!  About time!

I see this as a 1st step towards an online booking system.  So, I applaud the effort and will then ask for feature enhancements, such as including 12 month Home resort availability for all owners, online booking and usage history reports.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 5, 2012)

l2trade said:


> This feature is for SVN 8 month window or less, view only of availability.  While owners will need to call in to book, at least they will be able to see what is available (subject to change) before they call.  We will be able to search multiple resorts for availabilty all at once.  This is a big improvement over what we have today, what I call "20 questions with a phone agent...". Good job!  About time!
> 
> I see this as a 1st step towards an online booking system.  So, I applaud the effort and will then ask for feature enhancements, such as including 12 month Home resort availability for all owners, online booking and usage history reports.



Where did you learn these details? Thanks for the info.


----------



## jarta (Jun 5, 2012)

He probably didn't get them by using the Internet.  He probably called and talked to a real person.   Salty


----------



## l2trade (Jun 5, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Where did you learn these details? Thanks for the info.



I talked to Starwood employees.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Talked to another Starwood person today and was also told it was an availability check system for now, we can just see what's available, and then it's first come, first served for the actual reservation.  I don't think this will help me much with my current ressie needs.  

But kudos to Starwood for being on top of new technology right now, even if they are about ten years behind most everyone else. 

Gee, I am going to miss making those 1-2 phone calls every day to get summer dates.  :rofl:


----------



## okwiater (Jun 5, 2012)

Call me a skeptic, but I'm not thrilled with this change.

First of all, it is still unclear if this system will display real-time availability, the same as if you called to talk to an agent, or if it will be delayed to some extent. If it doesn't offer parity with what is available to the agents, it's borderline useless.

Also, one wonders if such a system, without a corresponding real-time booking capability, will make it too easy to quickly identify rare openings (e.g. STJ and HRA), resulting in super-saturated phone lines at 9:00am with dozens or hundreds of owners trying to lock down the same week.

Gulp.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 6, 2012)

okwiater said:


> Call me a skeptic, but I'm not thrilled with this change.
> 
> First of all, it is still unclear if this system will display real-time availability, the same as if you called to talk to an agent, or if it will be delayed to some extent. If it doesn't offer parity with what is available to the agents, it's borderline useless.
> 
> ...



Yup, but I'm waiting until they announce the update before reaching any conclusions. They have great resorts...it's just a shame they don't offer modern online conveniences to improve our perception of the organization and lower their (oh, I mean OUR) on-going expenses. Creating a usable online reservation system could easily prevent another increase in the SVN annual dues.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 6, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> Creating a usable online reservation system could easily *prevent another increase in the SVN annual dues*.



:hysterical: I'm thinking just the opposite, gives them an excuse to increase dues for providing "enhanced" services.


----------



## Captron (Jun 6, 2012)

I would not be surprised to see them raise the prices for the "enhanced service" and pocket that and the savings straight to the profit line.



I propose a poll:

Who is going to check out the availability list on Thursday and if so are you going to do it first thing in the morning?

I think I will look, for curiosity, more than anything else.

Maybe that is part 2: If you do, are you going to be seriously looking for a unit or will it just be to actually see it up live (before it crashes???)

Perhaps part 3: Do you think this will be a valuable tool for you in the future or does the lack of ability to confirm make it useless and you will just continue to use the phone without looking?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 6, 2012)

tomandrobin said:


> :hysterical: I'm thinking just the opposite, gives them an excuse to increase dues for providing "enhanced" services.



Of course... I was just testing to see if anyone read my post.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 6, 2012)

I reserve judgement until I test it.  Of course, without a link, I wonder how we're to find it?  Why has it not been announced? Will it be listed on MSC? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 6, 2012)

Color me pessimistic about the functionality of an on-line reservation system within MSC whose programmers think a screen sweep must be cool...

but I am hopeful that this is just the 1st stage...


----------



## Pedro (Jun 6, 2012)

I see this as as very useful tool for stays a few days/weeks away.  We often like to spend a few days at SVV, SVR, Harborside, and sometimes we don't decide until the week before or even the same week as the desired check-in date.  It will be nice to check availability before having to call to make a reservation.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 6, 2012)

Captron said:


> \Who is going to check out the availability list on Thursday and if so are you going to do it first thing in the morning?
> 
> I think I will look, for curiosity, more than anything else.



I think I'll take a gander later, mostly for curiousity, as we've got nothing to book that's under 8 months from now quite yet.



Captron said:


> Maybe that is part 2: If you do, are you going to be seriously looking for a unit or will it just be to actually see it up live (before it crashes???)



Crash, crash, crash!  

I'm sure the developers assumed that multi-user means 2 people at once...

Hey, maybe they just took a bunch of screen snapshots of their old system, and will udpate the pictures online every time someone clicks a button???



Captron said:


> Perhaps part 3: Do you think this will be a valuable tool for you in the future or does the lack of ability to confirm make it useless and you will just continue to use the phone without looking?



I think it will be quite useful if it works.  Gives you the chance to look at alternatives before you call in.

I know one of our challenges is always getting a frequent flyer ticket at the same time as the villa booking.  We've often been on the phone with SVO and on-line (or sometimes juggling 2 phone calls) while we try to coordinate the dates.

This way, if you can see the availability, you can try to match it all up before you call and perhaps have a better chance of getting it right the first time.

Obviously, being able to book everything in real-time would be even better.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 6, 2012)

Imagine the frustration when you see something available online, and by the time you get through the call center and account verification, it's gone..


----------



## Captron (Jun 6, 2012)

LisaRex said:


> I reserve judgement until I test it.  Of course, without a link, I wonder how we're to find it?  Why has it not been announced? Will it be listed on MSC? Inquiring minds want to know.



I would imagine they are doing a soft roll out to try to work out the bugs. Just like we knew about program changes here before they were "announced" I assume we will be the guinea pigs and the announcement will come in July sometime.

Gonna have to dig on MSC to find it I guess. First one to find and post it wins??????? (Extra membership time Brian????)


----------



## alohakevin (Jun 6, 2012)

"Who is going to check out the availability list on Thursday and if so are you going to do it first thing in the morning?"

I wonder when they will post availability? Could you sign in at 12:01 am and see availability or will it post right at 9


----------



## SDKath (Jun 6, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Imagine the frustration when you see something available online, and by the time you get through the call center and account verification, it's gone..



That is likely to happen quite a bit since everyone is now seeing all the inventory!  DOH.  Like those elusive II sightings for that special week at that special resort that by the time you call, is loooong gone.


----------



## l2trade (Jun 7, 2012)

It is not going to crash.  It will be an improvement.  I think we should thank Starwood for the improvement when we see it.  Then, we should provide input about what we would like to see next.  Positive reinforcement is better than the alternatives if we want Starwood to continue down this path.


----------



## l2trade (Jun 7, 2012)

Further, just because we check often and see all the inventory doesn't suddenly mean that the rest of the Starwood owner base is going to go OCD overnight and start checking all the time too.  It is my belief that seeing availability online and then calling to book it will be not much better or worse than if you did the same with a major exchange company.  Some high demand, limited inventory will go quick, but most stuff will be bulk availability with multiple weeks and units available.  There 'may' be indicators online to show how limited the availability is before you call.  Once we get to full online booking, then this problem will go away.  I believe Starwood when they say they are now working on it. I'll take late over never.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, so what does "limited availability" mean?  Only one unit available? Two? Ghosts?

They did a good job on the visual layout.  I was afraid it would be something like Disney where you can only search one week at a time, one resort, one unit size.  But this is nicely laid out.


----------



## Captron (Jun 7, 2012)

*Here It Is!!!*

https://www.mystarcentral.com/reservations/InventoryAvailability.action?show=



ada, I agree that the layout works well. (but if Worldmark can have full functionality up, in real time, with the capability to book.... Grrrrrr)  I will be looking for those in updates HOPEFULLY!!!

They did include useful links on the page too: the check in day chart, the staroptions value chart, and the staroptions calculator (to calculate actual staroptions required for any specific stay), this is better than having to scour the rest of the site for these while you are looking - someone did at least some thinking in the design of the page. Overall a good start! 


You can search up to four resorts at a time. You input the EARLIEST possible check in day and it starts there giving you two week blocks.

I assume they have not figured out how to put the limits on "what an Owner is able to reserve may vary based on their ownership type" for the online booking as a reason for not having full functionality through to booking.

I do wonder how they are going to handle "non SVN" inventory later, I guess this will be the next step. 

WISH LIST:
1. Online booking/confirmation capability (obviously)
2. Home resort search/booking out to 12 months (currently restricted to Starwood Vacation Network Float Period beginning eight months in advance of your requested check-in date.)
3.  ?
4.  ?
5.  ?

As I said above, overall a good start (10-15 years too late, but who is counting???)


----------



## Captron (Jun 7, 2012)

and here are the disclaimers:

Disclaimer (This one greets you in a pop up as soon as you click on the link)

Welcome to the BETA version of the villa resort availability finder, an exciting new tool that allows you to see what's available at our villa resorts before you contact Owner Services to make a reservation. As an Owner in the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program, you're invited to this sneak preview as we continue to work on our next version, which will be released to all Owners later this year. Once you've completed your search, simply contact a Vacation Planning Counselor to make your reservation. Please note that the availability shown reflects all inventory within Starwood Vacation Network, and what an Owner is able to reserve may vary based on their ownership type.

We hope you enjoy this BETA version as we continue to make enhancements throughout the coming months to provide Owners with a better vacation planning experience. 

Then you get this small print at the bottom of the search page:

This availability finder tool is in BETA and only reflects inventory within the SVN Network float period at all times. The inventory availability displayed is a limited view of Owner inventory when using StarOptions; reservation is subject to all ownership rules and usage rights. This Owner inventory is separate from rental inventory and non-Starwood Vacation Network inventory, which are excluded from this view. For questions or reservation inquiries please contact a Vacation Planning Counselor. 

Information displayed and the reservations are subject to the rules of Starwood Vacation Network; please contact a Vacation Planning Counselor. Certain weeks shown may be sold exclusively as Event or Ultra Premium Weeks, therefore, the availability of these weeks for reservations may be limited. StarOptions values are subject to change.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 7, 2012)

Indeed Captron, Worldmark remains the best online booking system of them all.


----------



## GregT (Jun 7, 2012)

I like the new system -- it's a good first effort.  As others have noted, it will benefit when it permits online booking, but this is a very good way to look at inventory.

I believe Limited Availability must be 1 or 2 units, not just one.  I've seen a couple of instances where 13 nights shows Limited Availability, which has to be the combination of 2 units.

As Captron and Ada903 have stated, Worldmark has a fantastic online booking system, as does HGVC (although it is down alot).   Wyndham also has a very good online system.

However, Starwood's inventory viewing is much better than Marriott's first attempt -- much better.  Marriott only shows one week at a time at a specific property and a specific unit size.   But you can book with Marriott....

Thanks for finding this and pointing it out.  

All the best,

Greg


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have never waited this long for an answer.  I called and was put on hold for a good 10 minutes.  Apparently the new system is causing issues for owners.


----------



## vaterp37 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dumb question - I've logged in and I can't locate the BETA everyone is referring to.  Under which menu is it located???


----------



## aeroflygirl (Jun 7, 2012)

*Starwood Beta Test*

This is a great start.  It is very helpful to have this information before making the request. 
I would like to better understand what "limited" means. It seems that maybe there is not a full week available???
Overall, it's well thought out and I applaud the introduction. I look forward to the online reservation phase.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2012)

vaterp37 said:


> Dumb question - I've logged in and I can't locate the BETA everyone is referring to.  Under which menu is it located???



If you own at a voluntary resort and didn't get Staroptions, which is a developer purchase only, you won't be able to see inventory.   

Why did the woman tell me that, and two others also say that, if it wasn't really the case.  And what's with the long hold time?  Maybe it's because summer is here.  I don't know...


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 7, 2012)

*Marriott*

I keep reading about Worldmark having a great online system.  I am considering buying a resale Marriott Aruba Surf Club right now.  For those of you with experience with Marriott, do they have a good online system to make reservations without having to call in?


----------



## maggiesmom (Jun 7, 2012)

*Beta System*

rickandcindy , are you still on hold???

maggiesmom


----------



## Captron (Jun 7, 2012)

vaterp37 said:


> Dumb question - I've logged in and I can't locate the BETA everyone is referring to.  Under which menu is it located???



Starwood ownership Menu on the top left. Labled " Villa resort availability finder" with the big orange rectangle with BETA in it, or just follow the link in my previous post.


----------



## Captron (Jun 7, 2012)

aeroflygirl said:


> This is a great start.  It is very helpful to have this information before making the request.
> I would like to better understand what "limited" means. It seems that maybe there is not a full week available???
> Overall, it's well thought out and I applaud the introduction. I look forward to the online reservation phase.



I have submitted the question about "limited" online ...which means I should get an answer in a week or so .

I believe it does not refer to less than a full week as availability is listed daily. So far I assume it means that there are a "limited" number of units available.... meaning less than ??? is the question.

I will post if/when I get a response.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2012)

maggiesmom said:


> rickandcindy , are you still on hold???
> 
> maggiesmom



Not anymore, but that was a longer wait than usual.  I am so disappointed in Starwood for saying we could all see inventory, including me, a lowly week owner (well, I own many weeks).


----------



## Captron (Jun 7, 2012)

From the "horses mouth":

"Limited availability means that there might be three or less villas available for the dates you are requesting." (from Olga on the online chat)

Considering the availability is listed in a daily fashion I think it is reasonable to assume that means less than three of that unit available on that day.


----------



## Captron (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, picking it apart some:

Checking availability at SVR in 2BR for period beginning 12/26 (just to play) and result comes back with 2-Bedroom Lockoff Villa and 2-Bedroom Premium lockoff villa.

Having never heard the premium lockoff designation before referring to the 2BR, I asked. She did not have an answer for me other than to speculate that one may refer to the Lakes lockoffs and the other to the Cascades lockoffs. (Those are the only two phases with lockoffs at SVR.) She said she would try to get back to me before the end of the day with the answer.

She did tell me that the availability is in real time, just as they see it, and not updated periodically. Though, remember, it is real time when you do the search, if you look at it for 20 min it may have changed and likely will again by the time you talk to a VC and get through the security protocol.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 7, 2012)

Westin5Star said:


> I am considering buying a resale Marriott Aruba Surf Club right now.  For those of you with experience with Marriott, do they have a good online system to make reservations without having to call in?



Yes, Marriott's online reservation system works great. I've had no problems booking a prime week in Marbella (if I do it early). Their site is easy to use.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 7, 2012)

Much better than expected, yet still not enough. I'm glad they show this as a beta, which means they do intend on doing more, if only fine tuning what's there now.

This is the only meaningful tech improvement in all the years I've been a SVN member, and I'm very glad to see they finally got something done.

Now wouldn't it be nice for the system to email you when there's availability for a particular week/unit size you desire?


----------



## ada903 (Jun 7, 2012)

The online availability is not accurate.  There is a Westin Riverfront villa for Xmas online, but I called 3 times and was told it is not available.


----------



## SteveS1 (Jun 7, 2012)

ada903 said:


> The online availability is not accurate.  There is a Westin Riverfront villa for Xmas online, but I called 3 times and was told it is not available.



Same experience here. I have a sm 1br HRA reserved for Nov. and have been calling periodically to change to prem 1br. Online shows limited avail for the date so i called today, twice actually and was told its not avail for the date or any other date that weekend. When I asked why the agents advise that is why there is a disclaimer, there are still  kinks to work out.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 7, 2012)

SteveS1 said:


> there are still  kinks to work out.



It was showing 0 StarOptions available for 2013 earlier today, and now it's showing the correct 610,300....

WKORV isn't differentiating Deluxe units, but I suppose that's only applicable in home resort period bookings.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm showing 0 SOs for 2013, which is not correct...


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 7, 2012)

I tried it and I like what I see.  I haven't tried calling yet.  The test run gave me the assurance that the resorts that I am interested are available for some of the dates that I may be interested in the future.


----------



## Captron (Jun 7, 2012)

ada903 said:


> The online availability is not accurate.  There is a Westin Riverfront villa for Xmas online, but I called 3 times and was told it is not available.



Agreed. At one point (very early am) saw Christmas week at Harborside in 2 and 3 BR --- NOT!!!


----------



## C30NY (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, definitely "Beta" still - I did a couple tests with the rep on the phone and neither Limited or available were available for a few resorts I found.  

I wonder if "limited" inventory would be available to 5 star members?  Anyone 5 star want to test availability of a small 1BR at harborside over thanksgiving week?  I was told no, but the system shows "L"


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2012)

So... The only thing worse than no system at all is a system which shows incorrect information. Yeah, I know it's a beta...but what kind of beta knowingly pulls wrong data? The only time we've had this type of experience with our own development efforts is when a programmer erroneously links wrong fields together, which is easily discovered during testing. Oh, by the way, "testing"... I wonder if SVN ever heard of that.."testing" is normally what happens before ALPHA or BETA...but these days as soon as the first draft is done it's called a beta and marketing gets involved...even though the software team likely knows it's not yet ready for review. It's really not that hard to get these things right the first time.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 8, 2012)

I believe the pull is done once a day and is not real time.  So what is available at 12:01 am is not available when you call in at 9:05am, as an example.


----------



## jarta (Jun 8, 2012)

C30NY said:


> Yes, definitely "Beta" still - I did a couple tests with the rep on the phone and neither Limited or available were available for a few resorts I found.
> 
> I wonder if "limited" inventory would be available to 5 star members?  Anyone 5 star want to test availability of a small 1BR at harborside over thanksgiving week?  I was told no, but the system shows "L"



C30,   ...   Thanksgiving is 11/22/12.  I'm 5 Star Elite.  Just called Starwood Elite phone number for a Harborside Thanksgiving week small 1-br.  No small 1-br availability for 11/16-23, 11/17-24 or 11/18-25.  I was offered a small 1-br which was available for 11/23-30.  A suggestion was made to call back tomorrow since someone could have grabbed it and has until tomorrow to cancel.   Salty


----------



## jeff01 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ken555 said:


> So... The only thing worse than no system at all is a system which shows incorrect information.



I couldn’t agree more, with the all the technology out there certain things should have been worked out first.  Since I don’t need to book anything right now I haven't verified any of the availability but did notice the same glitches with the available StarOption number.  In my opinion, nothing has changed, this system is useless in its current form. . . However, at least now we have confirmation they are at least trying.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am calling Sheraton today, every hour on the hour, to get a 1 or 2 bed at SBP for this Sunday.  Seems like an online system would be easier for me.   

If anyone sees anything with Staroptions, maybe we can work something out.  I have a friend who wants only those dates.


----------



## Captron (Jun 8, 2012)

I was told by a VC by the name of Olga that the availability was supposed to be a pull in real time, just as they get it, and "Limited" availability is supposed to indicate 3 or less units of that type available for that day. No booking restrictions in place. First come....

I agree, definitely some bugs to work out, I was told that is why the "beta" tag and the pop up disclaimer.


----------



## zinger1457 (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried to book a 1 BR Premium Villa at the Westin Riverfront this morning and was told it was not available for the days I requested although it showed limited availability on the search.  I was able to get a studio which is OK, it's just for 3 nights.  The sales rep did say what we see for availability should be the same as what they see but it doesn't seem to be the case since I was checking the status online while I was on the phone with her.  I do like this new feature, just need to give them some time to get the bugs worked out.


----------



## jarta (Jun 8, 2012)

"tried to book a 1 BR Premium Villa at the Westin Riverfront this morning and was told it was not available for the days I requested although it showed limited availability on the search. I was able to get a studio which is OK, it's just for 3 nights."

Good thing you got to talk with a real person - rather than to a machine.  Getting alternates when you call is not something the computer thinks about.  Machines are very good at many things but not very good at looking for something "outside the box."   Salty


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 8, 2012)

A smart system, like many other travel sites, displays both availability on your choice of dates and alternatives. Just look at any airline site to see this... No need to talk to a person when the computer can do just as well. After all, what do you think that person is doing? Checking the printed reservation list? Whatever system they access can be accessed to allow us to review availability as well...obviously.


----------



## C30NY (Jun 8, 2012)

Captron said:


> availability was supposed to be a pull in real time...



Same thing I was told, and she was baffled when I told her I just ran the inquiry and it shows availability.  It also showed "Y" for 3BRs at St John over Thanksgiving too!

Salty - Thanks for checking.  Thought maybe they had some other stuff going on behind the scenes with "L"'s


----------



## Captron (Jun 12, 2012)

*The official availability tool announcement*

In our continued efforts to simplify your vacation planning experience, we are pleased to introduce the Villa Resort Availability Finder. 

Received this by email today:


As an Owner in the Starwood Vacation NetworkSM program, you're invited to the exclusive sneak preview of this exciting new tool on mystarcentral.com, which allows you to see what's available at our villa resorts before contacting Owner Services to make your reservation. 

While the Availability Finder is still under development as a Beta version, you're able to try it out before it is released to all Owners later this year.

If you have any questions, please contact Owner Services toll-free at 800 847 8262 or direct at 407 903 4640.

Sincerely, 

Suzanne Clark 
Vice President, Owner Services


----------



## clsmit (Jun 12, 2012)

*Site has promise*

I'm checking out the site a bit later than the rest of you. Overall assessment -- not a bad site; clear display, still requires calling to get the reservation. 8 month window makes locations available to anyone. 

Looked for 2 or 3BR at HRA and WSJ for early Feb, the last time slot available. You can go 2 weeks after the last available date, which will probably be fixed later. Site shows availability, limited availability, and no availability by day (not each check in date) for the property and unit size. The display is also supposed to show how many options the owner has available; this feature does not appear to be working yet. 

It looks like there is inventory available for those weeks at both locations. Also looks like there is inventory for WKORV/N for President's Day timeframe but nothing at Christmas in the ski areas.

Here are the disclaimers on the site (have at it, inventory conspiracy theorists): "This availability finder tool is in BETA and only reflects inventory within the SVN Network float period at all times. The inventory availability displayed is a limited view of Owner inventory when using StarOptions; reservation is subject to all ownership rules and usage rights. This Owner inventory is separate from rental inventory and non-Starwood Vacation Network inventory, which are excluded from this view. For questions or reservation inquiries please contact a Vacation Planning Counselor. 

Information displayed and the reservations are subject to the rules of Starwood Vacation Network; please contact a Vacation Planning Counselor. Certain weeks shown may be sold exclusively as Event or Ultra Premium Weeks, therefore, the availability of these weeks for reservations may be limited. StarOptions values are subject to change."

And they provided a nice popup for checkin days by resort, which we may have seen previously. https://www.mystarcentral.com/reservations/popup_resortcheckindays.html


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 12, 2012)

This has already been discussed extensively here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172152


----------



## clsmit (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm glad they at least acknowledged that there are multiple kinds of inventory: SVN, Rental, and non-SVN. Maybe with this information we can build an inventory model for different sites to see how much they decide to put into rental (hotel) inventory.


----------



## jarta (Jun 13, 2012)

clsmit said:


> I'm glad they at least acknowledged that there are multiple kinds of inventory: SVN, Rental, and non-SVN. Maybe with this information we can build an inventory model for different sites to see how much they decide to put into rental (hotel) inventory.



clsmit,   ...   "Rental" inventory = Starwood owned or unsold  property + property owned by the resort HOA + weeks not yet reserved which are given to Starwood by the resort HOA to rent at 60-90 days from arrival  - depending on the terms of the agreement negotiated with the resort.  And, that's all there is.

But, feel free to gather information and make any inventory calculations to prove otherwise.  Salty


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 13, 2012)

I looked at the site last night and like the idea that we can go online to do some research about tentative availability.  Even though we need to call to make the actual reservation, this system seems to be a step in the right direction.  It will be interesting to see how it is further developed as they receive feedback.


----------



## jarta (Jun 13, 2012)

I used the beta search engine to look for New Year's week reservations for a few places (up to 4?).  Couldn't find anything at Harborside.

The results that come up show by day and extend out for more than a week.  WDW showed extended availabilty for about 10 days in a row for a Premium 1-br.  So, when I called I asked about 3 consecutive weeks - and got them starting on 12/29/12.

Plus all the StarOptions came from 2012 because it was 1 reservation starting in 2012.  Nothing from 2013.  I learned something I never knew because I decided to test the beta search engine.   Salty


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 13, 2012)

jarta said:


> The results that come up show by day and extend out for more than a week.  WDW showed extended availabilty for about 10 days in a row for a Premium 1-br.  So, when I called I asked about 3 consecutive weeks - and got them starting on 12/29/12.
> 
> Plus all the StarOptions came from 2012 because it was 1 reservation starting in 2012.  Nothing from 2013.  I learned something I never knew because I decided to test the beta search engine.   Salty



Interesting, so the SO year is based on the check-in date, even when it crosses the year-end like that (for multiple weeks)?


----------



## pathways25 (Jun 14, 2012)

YYJMSP said:


> Interesting, so the SO year is based on the check-in date, even when it crosses the year-end like that (for multiple weeks)?



Seasonality is also based on check-in date.  If you check in on the last day of low season, you get the low season rate for the entire stay.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 14, 2012)

But Jim is booking more than a week, so it is good to know that SO used is based on check-in date even though it crosses into the following year for the start of 2nd week.


----------

